# First! Do you want to drop out of school?



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I dropped out of high school. I suppose it would be fitting if I drop out of grad school too. I finished high school at a later date, I think I could do the same with grad school. All I need is my thesis.


----------



## howcomethishappened (Jun 15, 2013)

And all Ineed is NOURISHMENT AND SHELTER. Then I could drop out. But right now my nourishment is secured by my shelter and my shelter is secured by me being in college. So if I drop out I lose everything. I don't know what will happen if I'm kicked out of my school but I think I may find that out.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to drop out of college and take a year off to think of what to do but I know that if I do I'll be unmotivated to do other things.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I just want to play games, sleep and draw. School work isn't getting me anywhere tbh, but it has to be done, so I refuse dropping.


----------



## tsukipon (Jun 20, 2013)

I kind of got roped into attending a college I don't really want to attend and like I have taken a 6 month hiatus and its an online school and I don't really know what is going on at this point and I'm just going with flow, or maybe waiting for them to kick me out.

I'm too much of a coward to call them about setting myself up again.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

I dropped out of high-school a year before graduation.. i suppose i could do the final year at some point if i really wanted too..

It's been almost 7 years since i was in a classroom.. i'm not sure how i would handle going back to study; i would need to find something im achingly passionate about to motivate me enough.


----------



## AlwaysDown (Jun 10, 2013)

Lazarusx said:


> I dropped out of high-school a year before graduation.. i suppose i could do the final year at some point if i really wanted too..
> 
> It's been almost 7 years since i was in a classroom.. i'm not sure how i would handle going back to study; i would need to find something im achingly passionate about to motivate me enough.


So how are you living your life? Do you have a job or something?
Im curious haha I always wonder what people do if they drop out of high school....


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

AlwaysDown said:


> I always wonder what people do if they drop out of high school....


You get a job.


----------



## So Lonely (Nov 7, 2012)

Since I found out about my social anxiety, I've been trying to do better in school. I figure if i'm doomed to a life of isolation, i should at least do my homework. I got my first actual A in high school just a week or so ago. I plan to get all A's or B's next year. It's hard though, i have anxiety really bad but i'm untreated for it, and i'm always high in school so i'm even extra quiet. Dropping out seems like a good option at times, but you'll live a much better life if you actually attempt to learn and try in school. Be productive.

If one aspect of your life is terrible, don't let that aspect take over your life. Instead, improve on other aspects of your life.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Last year of high school so naw. However I don't want to go to college honestly. If everything goes well I probably won't have to


----------



## Present (Mar 7, 2011)

I dropped out of college - I don't plan to go back.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

It sure would be easier, but I need to go through with it. I just wish the work load wasn't so demanding.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I dropped out when I was 12. Eventually I got a GED. Now I'm in college and I'm thinking of dropping out once I get a job, but it's likely I may go back to school even if I find work to be honest.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Done my GCSEs but I'm doing awful in my A levels. I want to and probably will drop out but to do what?


----------

